# Greyhawk - Return of the Slavelords!



## Karl Green (Jun 28, 2004)

*Heroes of the Grey Mark*
Scotley—*Verrick* human male rogue/wizard
Someone – *Norbac Odrog* half-orc male cleric of Trithereon 
*Braggi* dwarf fighter

Heroes of the Past...
wysiwyg – *Lorien Eldamar* human male ranger 
djrdjmsqrd – *Defrel* human male rogue/fighter
Rayex – *Geenaa the Furious* human female barbarian
Johnsemlak – *Philo Jurament* human male paladin

OLD Rogues Gallery

NEW Rogues Gallery

The continues the tales of the Return of the Slavelords and 
Part 2 Bright City, Dark Hearts
Part 3 (the present game) the Siege of Bright Tower 


The year is 591, seven years after the Greyhawk Wars. The Great Northern Crusade has reclaimed a small part of the Shield Lands, but much of the lands surrounding Greyhawk have been and continue to be devastated by war (almost everyone around Greyhawk saw a great deal of war). Greyhawk is strong and flexing its muscle within the area, taking over much of the once independent cities of Safeton and Hardby, patrolling into the Carrion Hills and the Misty Marshes, the Gnarly Woods, the foot-hills of the Abbor-Alz and the northern edges of the Blight Desert. Her mariners patrol the Wholly Bay, fighting the Humanoid pirates of the southern Wild Coast. 

You are all minor local heroes of this area (the Greyhawk region, also called the _Grey Mark_ and the _River Del_, although you can be from almost anywhere, you have spend some time adventuring in this area). You may or may not know each other, that is up to you; and whether or not you have adventured together. Within the last two weeks you received letters of invitations (or in case Geenaa, the messengers read it to her) on fine parchment, with the seal of a Hawk over a Throne of Wood (the Order of the Throne, or the Throne Knights) that read…




> _Hail and Well Meet, Heroes of the Grey Mark__
> May it never be said that the courageous undertake of valor for the hope of reward nor the righteous seek purity, and thus may aspersions of evil never fall upon thy name. But, as ye know to well, the rewards of virtue are painful and cold.
> 
> Our advisors, through wisdom and sagacity, have proclaimed thy actions good and virtuous, thy adventures and deeds have done for the wealth of the good people of the Grey Mark and beyond. Those so noble as yourselves will grace and ornament the presence of any gathering. We beseech you to kindly honor us with your presence during the _Feast of Goodglow_ to honor the longest day of the year, and the Spring Solstice of Pelor at my estate, Minaryn Castle.
> ...





Hardby has seen better days, and there is a ‘not so secret’ power struggle between the Gynarchy (the traditional female ruling family of the city), Greyhawk (that runs the city as a de facto military camp) and the Merchants Alliance (who play both parties off each other). Dame Messalina is known for sponsoring adventurous expeditions into various “lost” lands, military strikes against orcs and raiders from the Bright Desert, scouting missions into the southern parts of the Wild Coast, etc. She is not part of the Gynarchy, and has some ties to Greyhawk, hence she is somewhat distrusted by all the groups vying for power.

The Feast of Goodglow is a fairly minor holiday and festival for most people, but it is fairly important to both Pelor and St. Cuthbert. 

More to come…


----------



## Scotley (Jun 29, 2004)

Excellent, I dug out an old copy of from the ashes to refresh my memory. I look forward to your take on the "state of the world". 

Scotley


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 29, 2004)

bump with updates... more to come 

also a note - I see your character really changed a bit there djrdjmsqrd  he looks good though (but no cool picture)


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 30, 2004)

Most everyone is very close so I think I will start the PbP gaming action today. I was going to ask if anyone had any objections to me "adding" a bit to your characters OR if you wanted to. You all came to the attention of the Lady within the last 6 months so I was thinking about some past adventure that you might have had (some of you together)...

So I was thinking about... 
1. an evil cult (Erythnul) that some of the characters uncovered in Greyhawk in or around Assassins' End - the cannibals to this dread god of slaughter were found to be operating here by some of the party. They were throwing parties to some of the poor in the area that were actually dark festivals to their god, mixing in human flesh with the normal food, etc. The few brave heroes exposed the cult leader and killed him along with a number of the cult followers.
2. another group of heroes uncovered a Necromancer in the Gnarly Forest that was building an Undead army to attack and overrun the town of Tricaster. The group was able to get past the evil ones defenses and destroy the item that he was using to create and control so many Undead. The Necromancer fled, but lost almost all of his books and magical items
3. someone else was scouting in the buffer zone with the Orcish Empire of the Pomarj and was able to warn Wyvernen and Safeton about an Orcish Host that was building up to make a bit raid into the area and was able to defend against them.

Etc. If you can think up any that would be cool with me also


----------



## Scotley (Jun 30, 2004)

*Verrick Ardmore Human Rogue/Wizard*

I have no objections to you adding glory to Verrick's past. I already alluded to some bandit bashing in his background. If anyone else would like to have been in on that with him they are more than welcome. Perhaps we can add a few details? Verrick would be honored to have fought alongside [okay more likely from behind   ] any of the Hero's of the Greymark. Loren is already riding with Verrick to the party. Did we bash some bandits together? 

I'm thinking that the Gnarley Necromancer incident would be a good fit for Verrick. Who else was in on that great deed? You mention that the Necromancer lost his spell books, any chance Verrick got to add a couple new necromantic spells to his collection???    Philo and Norbac would be great undead slayers [re-slayers?] Did we battle the Necromancer together? 

Its not unlikely that he could have stumbled across the Orcish hosts in his wandering, but I don't want to steal too much glory. 

Thanks to Wysiwyg I discovered that Verrick is short nine skill points, so I'll do a little editing and be ready for action. 

Scotley


----------



## Someone (Jun 30, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Philo and Norbac would be great undead slayers [re-slayers?] Did we battle the Necromancer together?




With Norbac´s charisma, undead are more likely to be amused than turned, but yeah, I can´t think right now on a better common background than that.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 1, 2004)

Posted Part 1 over in Playing the Game. Go ahead and introduce your characters as you think they would arrive.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jul 1, 2004)

*Yuo...*

Thank you...working on finding one.

djordje


----------



## Scotley (Jul 14, 2004)

I looked at the various old greyhawk stuff I have around and I didn't find any detailed maps of the Hardby area; although, there is a city map in an old dragon. The links I posted are at least as good as anything I could scan and post. 

Scotley


----------



## Scotley (Jul 29, 2004)

I have good news and bad news. The good news is my wife gave birth to our son this afternoon. The bad news is my posting may be a little off for a few days. Karl, feel free to auto-pilot if I'm holding things up. 

Scotley


----------



## Scotley (Oct 30, 2004)

*Roll Call*

Who's still in this game? Please post in the current OOC thread marked below. We seem to have lost some players. 

Scotley

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1829541#post1829541


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 24, 2005)

OK after a long time gone from these boards I am looking to see if any of my old players might want to re-start some of the games I was running. I really had a lot of fun with the Greyhawk game AND we were just getting to the part where you would be exposed to the 'new' Slavelords... what was their plan? Are they only interested in gold and wealth? Whom do they serve? 


Anyway... just looking to see if any of the old group would like to re-enter the world... Where we left off is the group had just left the 'cabin' of the strange the golem thing/druid?!?! and they are rushing towards Bright Tower to help stiffing the defenders against a large army that was gathering to destory it... Ork, Giants, evil Wizard... and evil Ogre Magi whom many in the party are seeking to bring to justice!


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 24, 2005)

Boy I had a lot of these didn't I!!!  

Ah looking for other Old OCC threads


----------



## Scotley (Jun 25, 2005)

Welcome back. I'm still interested. I will be away from the boards until the middle of next week, but I am eager to continue playing.


----------



## Someone (Jun 25, 2005)

I´m here, too. But I don´t remember seeing the other players around, so´a re-recruitment would be in order.

Though I wouldn´t dismiss the idea of runing the game with just the two of us. We have all our fighting, scouting and magical bases reasonably covered.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 25, 2005)

Verrick and Norbac to the rescue!


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jun 28, 2005)

*Hell yeah!*

I was involved in a car-wreck a bit before the game kinda died out, I would be overjoyed if we restarted the game.  New PCs or old ones?  

djordje


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 28, 2005)

Well if there are three orginals still interested I would not mind if you played your original characters. 

I could try and re-recruit BUT I am happy with just 3... up to you guys... again sorry for disappearing... hope we can pick it back up


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Jun 29, 2005)

*Org...*

Works for me.  Anyone got a link to the orginal RG so I can look at my old PC?


----------



## Someone (Jun 29, 2005)

Didn´t found the rogues gallery, or the character sheet I had in the hard drive. So I had to start with the sheet I posted in one of the ooc threads. Which is just created: I remember I used the Remove Fear scroll on Braggi, but don´t remember the wand charges used, the money we got (I think they were 1000 gps) or the experience.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 29, 2005)

OK found the old Rogues Gallery

And here is Part Two "Bright City, Dark Hearts" for the game. I will dig up the old 1st thread also...

Karl


----------



## Someone (Jun 29, 2005)

Unfortunately my sheet there isn´t updated. I´m now positively sure I had 1000 gold coins and spent the remove fear scroll, but don´t remember exactly how much experience we got with the gnolls, the dire hyenas and the guy the paladin beheaded.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 29, 2005)

Oh yea.. OK let me check my notes when I get home tonight... I have everything still writting out...


----------



## Slippshade (Jul 8, 2005)

Need Braggi back for this or do you have everyone?


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 8, 2005)

Sure thing 

NOTE that I am sorry this has taken so long to re-launch... real life is getting in the way of my fantasy-life again DANG NAP IT!!!!

I need to look for those sheets tonight and try and get this started again in the next few days... more then likely starting at the Bright Keep... just as the Orcs come


----------



## Slippshade (Jul 8, 2005)

Good Braggi is still in the Rogues Gallery, I was worried about that.  Are we all still 6th Level?

Slip


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 8, 2005)

Yes, still 6th... after the battle at the Bright Tower I will probably give everyone enough XP to raise to 7th though


----------



## Scotley (Jul 8, 2005)

Assuming we survive of course?


----------



## Someone (Jul 8, 2005)

Ah, I see Norbac at the battlements, shouting "Who of you is going to make me enough XP to cast Divine Power?"


----------



## Slippshade (Jul 8, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> Ah, I see Norbac at the battlements, shouting "Who of you is going to make me enough XP to cast Divine Power?"





Heh.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 8, 2005)

Verrick will be looking down for the evil humanoid that brings fireball into his spell book.


----------



## Slippshade (Jul 8, 2005)

Braggi will just be looking to increase his tally. 

Maybe a giant or two. 

Slip


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 8, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> Braggi will just be looking to increase his tally.
> 
> Maybe a giant or two.
> 
> Slip




I am sure I can accommodate


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 14, 2005)

Here is what I found so far...

XP for Part 1 - 3650XP

dull black Full-Plate Armor +2 (worth 5,650gp)
Ruby ring of Protection +2 (worth 8,000gp)
Flail (one-handed) +1 flaming (worth 8,308gp)

Selling the Full-Plate and the Flail to a friend of the Dame Messalina in Harby for 6979gp. Verrick keeps the Ring of Protection


----------



## Someone (Jul 14, 2005)

I remember helping the villagers with some of my money, and keeping 1000. So, are we ready to start again?


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 14, 2005)

Working on it right now... hope to post today or tomorrow...

Also you all got 1,500XP so far in Part 2


----------



## Slippshade (Jul 16, 2005)

Are you going to post a new thread for the IC thread Karl?

Slip


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 18, 2005)

OK re-launch! Starting a whole new Thread – Return of the Slavelords Part 3 the Siege of Bright Tower 

Thus continues the tales of  the Return of the Slavelords and 
Part 2 located  Bright City, Dark Hearts 

Sorry I am late… Friday I could not log on to EN World and this weekend I was moopy cause I turned 40 on Saturday and the wife had to cheer me up… by making me feel young again  hehehe 

ANYWAY


----------



## Slippshade (Jul 19, 2005)

I will update tomorrow, though I think being outside would be better as well, for a small group.  One problem is Braggi is heavily armored and has no stealth ability, so he may end up more of a liability outside.

Slip


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 19, 2005)

True BUT there are spells that can help the Dwarf if you want... OR... you could split the party... there would be plenty to do... you might not be fighting at the same time BUT I can make sure that each group has something in each of my posts


----------



## Someone (Jul 19, 2005)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> I will update tomorrow, though I think being outside would be better as well, for a small group.  One problem is Braggi is heavily armored and has no stealth ability, so he may end up more of a liability outside.
> 
> Slip




Bah, Norbac wears medyum armoor too, so ee movz jus' as fast as ya.


----------



## Slippshade (Jul 26, 2005)

Extremely busy as of late so NPC me if you need to and I will post when I can.


----------



## Slippshade (Jul 28, 2005)

I will post tomorrow.  Better put me in the wagon.  I can hunch over and throw a long ratty cloak on.  Best hide my dwarven features as much as possible.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 28, 2005)

I think I REALLY did not explain very well in my post was the reason you had such a good idea of where the Orc Army was AND could find them fairly well was because the Rangers had been sending fairly regular report to the Keep. 

There are a couple of 'drop-off' points also where you can meet either them, the Werebears, or the Griffon Scout Rider. I still don't have a good map, but maybe I will get something. Going over to Wizard site right now


----------



## Someone (Jul 28, 2005)

I guess themap is now more or less irrelevant, since we have now a good opportunity to join the orc army while it´s camped. I was thinking on driving the cart there and tell them we got lost in the rain.


----------



## maddmic (Aug 9, 2005)

I saw that you only had 3 players in another thread.  

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=143151

I would like to join, but Rainbow Trout is also interested and I would give him first crack if you're only accepting one new player.  But,  if you will have 2 new players, I would like to throw my hat in the circle.


----------



## Slippshade (Aug 9, 2005)

I am actually having a hard time keeping up with the game so if one of the new players wanted to take control of Braggi, I would be ok with that.  They may be able to post more than I am able to.

Slip


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 9, 2005)

I would not mind 2 or 3 new players AT all for this game, and as SS said he has been really busy... if someone wants to play a dwarf fighter that's cool BUT I can alway NPC him easy (fighters are pretty straight forward )

I think earlier in this thread I posted Character Creation and where the Rogue's Gallery was... NOW at the point where the players are... we have to think of a way to get others in. They are eventually going to sneak away to meet the Rangers and Werebears and courier from the Tower (riding a Griffon, one of the Sky Soldiers out of Storm Keep) so they might hook up there... hmm


----------



## Thanee (Aug 9, 2005)

I'd like to play, Karl.  Thinking about a druid...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 9, 2005)

Sure thing AND I think that would be 3  excellent 

My only request then would be that you might think about how your characters would be able to be added... it depends a bit on what Verrick and Norbac are planning against the siege engines... they may require a lot of help


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 9, 2005)

AND a question for Verrick and Norbac... are you guys going to follow the main Army and go with the Ogers pulling the machine OR are you going with most of the rest of the siege craft (the big RAM pulled by the giants and the other siege engines). Just want to make sure which way you are going...


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm up for another game as well but it looks like I might have arrived here too late.  Any chance you'd except another player, Karl?  Or if Slippshade was serious, I'd be perfectly happy taking over Braggi.

Toric


----------



## Slippshade (Aug 9, 2005)

Toric - Braggi is all yours then if Karl ok's it.  Work is not letting up, so please take over Braggi and have fun.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 9, 2005)

Slippshade - Thanks much!  Sorry to hear work is interfering with your fun...    

Karl - If you are okay with this, great!  I'd love to take over Braggi and join the group.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 9, 2005)

I would vote for the Ogres. For some reason they seem like a big threat to me. Maybe because they are with the larger force. What say you Norbac? Welcome to the new folks. The more the merrier!


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 9, 2005)

If Slipp and you both are cool with it Toric_Arthendain, you can play Braggi OR I don't mind if you want to make up your own to come in... I can NPC Braggi now or later... so it looks like 4


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 9, 2005)

Well, as I'm pretty partial to Dwarven Fighters, I think I'll just take over Braggi.   

Unless you would RATHER I create a new character, Karl?  I can do that too, if you prefer.  I will try to stay somewhat true to the way Braggi has been played so far but might have to add my own ideas and personality here and there.

Anyway Karl, if you are cool with it, I'll just run Braggi.  If you would prefer a new character, I can do that too.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 9, 2005)

Well if you want to re-work Braggi that is cool with me... I personally like to play my own characters so I assume others will also  so if you would prefer some different skills or feats thats cool... JUST let me know


AND if you are Braggi you might also wish to put your two-copper in with which group to follow (or read over the IC where they are at)


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 9, 2005)

OK just to make sure... those interested in new characters are...

maddmic, Rainbow Trout and Thanee, with Toric_Arthendain taking over the part of Braggi the dwarf


----------



## Thanee (Aug 9, 2005)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> I'd be perfectly happy taking over Braggi.




You certainly have the right avatar for the job... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 9, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> *level* 6
> 32 point buy Attributes
> *Hit Points* Max at first level, then based on HD; D4=3, D6=4, D8=6, D10=8, D12=10
> *Starting Wealth* - 13,000 gp
> ...




Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 9, 2005)

How about you start a new Rogue's Gallery thread?

With one character needing a repost (so it can be edited) and only two more out of quite a few being active, that would really make sense. 

You can still link to the old one in the opening post.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Someone (Aug 9, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> AND a question for Verrick and Norbac... are you guys going to follow the main Army and go with the Ogers pulling the machine OR are you going with most of the rest of the siege craft (the big RAM pulled by the giants and the other siege engines). Just want to make sure which way you are going...




weren´t they giants? (the ones pulling the machine)? My idea was to follow the most of the siege craft: I believe the crew were humans, dwarves and gnomes, a softer target than giants (or ogres); we have a lot of alchemist fire, IIRC to deal with them.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 9, 2005)

Ogres are pulling the one catapult with a wagon of big iron spiky balls, and they are going with the main Army group (and the evil looking HUGE black carriage being pulled by 8 draft horses that you will be making out as the army breaks up).

The Giants are pulling a big huge Ram and with a number of other catapults being crewed by humans, evil dwarves and gnomes (I might have mixed that up in my description, let me edit if so) and are heading towards the side of the keep where the main gate is and the land is mostly flat

As for a New Rogue’s Gallery, I can do that I suppose…


----------



## Someone (Aug 10, 2005)

I see. A crazed gnome with a good score in disable device and a love for practical jokes would be welcome in the party right now. 

But lacking him, I still vote for not doing anything suspicious this day and start burning war machines as soon the battle starts.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 10, 2005)

*Fiona Wyldheart*

Looks good so far, what do you think?

I got two questions about the animal companion.

1) Should hit points be figured as for a normal animal, or as for a PC (max first, 6/d8 later)?
2) Can a creature with natural attacks substitute those for the Improved Unarmed Strike feat as a prerequisite for Improved Grapple, like centaurs can for the mounted combat feats? It makes sense, doesn't it? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## maddmic (Aug 10, 2005)

ok, I'm in.  sorry I hadn't responded to your earlier posts as I was sleeping.  I work nights and do most of my posting then.  By my count, we have a dwarven fighter, elven druid, ranger, rogue/wiz, and cleric.

I will probably work something up in the rogue realm.  Possibly a barbarian/rogue, or maybe a ranger/rogue.  I'll look at things tonight and try to create/post up my character.

Thanks!


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 10, 2005)

OK here is the New Rogues Gallery

Thane, you can use the Characters HP for animal companion... as for Imp Grapple, hmm let me look that over just to make sure it is cool


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 10, 2005)

maddmic said:
			
		

> I will probably work something up in the rogue realm.  Possibly a barbarian/rogue, or maybe a ranger/rogue.  I'll look at things tonight and try to create/post up my character.
> 
> Thanks!




Sounds good... if you have Complete Adventure you can look at those classes and PrC also... except Ninja  

Scout is kind of cool as are Spellthieves, but whatever makes you happy


----------



## Rainbow Trenchcoat (Aug 10, 2005)

Alright, I'll post my ranger here, and if its all correct then repost in Rogue's Gallery.
*Harlen Asmoth
*Class/level:*Ranger 6
*Race:*Human
*Size:*Medium
*Gender:*Male
*Alignment:*NG
*Deity:*Obad-Hai
*Stats
Strength:*14* (6 points)
Dexterity:*17 *(10 points, plus 1 for level)
Constitution:*14* (6 points)
Intelligence:*12 *(4 points)
Wisdom: *12* (4 points)
Charisma: *10* (2 points)

Hit points: *56
*Base Attack Bonus: *+6/+1
*Grapple:*+7
*Speed: *30'
*Initative:*+3
*AC: *18* (10+3 for dex+ 5 for armor)
Weapons                               Attack Damage Critical 
*Composite Longbow* *+9/+4          1d8+2         20/x3
Greatsword                      +8/+3 2d6+2 19-20/x2
*
Saving Throws
Fortitude: *7
*Reflex: *8
*Will: *3
*Languages: *Common, Orcish
*Abilities:Favored enemy *(Orc, +4)*, Track, Wild empathy, Endurance, Archery style *(improved)*, Animal Companion *(Heavy Horse)*, Favored enemy *(Giant, +2)*.
Feats: *Track*(ranger), *Endurance*(ranger), *Point Blank Shot*, *Rapid Shot*(ranger), *Manyshot*(ranger), *Diehard*, *Precise Shot*, *Self-Sufficient*.
Skills (72 skill points)
Ride:*12*
Survival*:12*
Knowledge (Nature):*10
*Heal:*12*
Climb:*11*
Hide:*10*
Listen:*10*
Spot:*10
*
Equipment:                            Price     Weight
*Elven Chain                                4150gp 20lbs
Greatsword 50gp 8 lbs
Composite Longbow 300gp     3lbs
Quiver and 40 arrows               2gp        6 lbs
Military saddle                           20gp      30lbs
Tunic                                            1gp         5lbs
Bedroll                                        1sp         5lbs
Flint and Steel                           1gp
A Bag of Holding*(Type 1)*                          2500gp   25lbs
Tent                                             10gp      20lbs
Waterskin                                   1gp        4lbs
Rope,silk                                     10gp      5lbs
Climbers Kit                               80gp      5lbs
Healers Kit                                 50gp      1lb
20 days worth of Rations        1gp        20lbs
Cloak of Elvenkind 2500gp 1lb
Eyes of the Eagle   2500gp  
823gp, 99sp

Background
*Harlen was born in a mountain community in the Kron hills, near the Gnarley forest. He lived a simple life for his first 15 years, learning the ways of the mountains and the nearby forest. Then, one night, orcs raided his village while Harlen was herding goats up in the mountains with his horse. While he was returning, Harlen was ambushed by these same orcs, but was saved by a group of rangers that had recently headed out of the Gnarley forest to (ironically enough) warn nearby communities about the Orcish danger. Over the next few years, Harlen studied with the rangers and developed a closer bond with his horse. Now, he travels with them to the Bright Tower to destroy orcs, in revenge for his family's death.


----------



## Rainbow Trenchcoat (Aug 10, 2005)

And by today, I mean the day when I finished the post, not the day I started it.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 10, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> OK here is the New Rogues Gallery




Nice! Now, Someone and Scotley should probably repost their characters there, too. 



> Thanee, you can use the Characters HP for animal companion... as for Imp Grapple, hmm let me look that over just to make sure it is cool




Ok. Another option would be to swap out Toughness for Improved Unarmed Strike (both are not really doing much), then he would have the 'proper prerequisites'.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley (Aug 10, 2005)

Verrick is now in the new and improved Rogue's Gallery thread.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 10, 2005)

> You certainly have the right avatar for the job...




   Gotta love Gimli...

Karl - Question about Braggi.  On his character sheet in the old rogues gallery thread, he is listed as having a Constitution of 18 but in parentheses after that it says he started with a 15 and got a +2 for being a dwarf which should take it to a 17.  I don't see where the extra +1 came from.  I thought it might have been from the stat increase at 4th level but the sheet indicates that that bonus was put into Strength.  Any idea on how his Constitution is an 18 instead of a 17?


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 10, 2005)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Gotta love Gimli...
> 
> Karl - Question about Braggi.  On his character sheet in the old rogues gallery thread, he is listed as having a Constitution of 18 but in parentheses after that it says he started with a 15 and got a +2 for being a dwarf which should take it to a 17.  I don't see where the extra +1 came from.  I thought it might have been from the stat increase at 4th level but the sheet indicates that that bonus was put into Strength.  Any idea on how his Constitution is an 18 instead of a 17?




Yea I remember he messed it up and I don't remember how we corrected it off hand... you might just want to re-figure his Attributes with 32 point buy (and+1 for 4th)


----------



## Someone (Aug 10, 2005)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Gotta love Gimli...
> 
> Karl - Question about Braggi.  On his character sheet in the old rogues gallery thread, he is listed as having a Constitution of 18 but in parentheses after that it says he started with a 15 and got a +2 for being a dwarf which should take it to a 17.  I don't see where the extra +1 came from.  I thought it might have been from the stat increase at 4th level but the sheet indicates that that bonus was put into Strength.  Any idea on how his Constitution is an 18 instead of a 17?




4th level ability increase, maybe?


----------



## Thanee (Aug 10, 2005)

Hey!



			
				Rainbow Trenchcoat said:
			
		

> Keen Greatsword                       2250gp 8 lbs
> Seeking Composite Longbow           2600gp     3lbs




This is unfortunately not possible. A magic weapon needs to be at least +1 (a real +1 enhancement bonus, not an enchantment that counts as a +1, like _keen_) before adding any other abilities, i.e. _+1 keen_ or _+1 seeking_ is possible.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 10, 2005)

As for how Fiona can get to the current scene... maybe she discovered a band of orcs desecrating a place of nature (cutting/burning down part of the forest, or something similar), and turned on them to drive them away, then followed them for retribution (hiding as a small animal and calling lighting down on them should probably work ) and on the way met the reinforcement from Greyhawk...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> As for how Fiona can get to the current scene... maybe she discovered a band of orcs desecrating a place of nature (cutting/burning down part of the forest, or something similar), and turned on them to drive them away, then followed them for retribution (hiding as a small animal and calling lighting down on them should probably work ) and on the way met the reinforcement from Greyhawk...
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




The basic premise right now, is that the characters were looking for evil Ogre Magi who had taken a bunch of slaves and they stopped him BUT he escaped and killed some of the slaves in the process. The heard about a rumor over around the Bright Tower that some one was raiding some of the farm steeds around there and that a few frozen bodies were found. At the Bright Tower they heard that there was some evil doers in the Gnarly Forest, and that Orc raids were on the rise, and they of course ran into an Orc raiding party and found some destroyed homes. They went to a small village in the Forest called Three Oaks and heard about a place deep in the forest, that they referred to as the ‘Blight’ and went out there. They faugh an evil Wraith-like thing and discovered that there was a large gathering of Orcs, Ogres and a few giants around a big Iron Tower. Taking an orc captive and questioning him, they found out that some wizard named Malice Ironhand was gathering an army here and that one of his allies was a gaunt wizard called Frostfell, who they assume is the Ogre Magi. They retreated and investigated a large log cabin in the woods that seemed to be the only home of Malice the wizard. There they discovered a strange flesh golem that tried to get them to kill it. They did not and it did not attack them, and the Gnome Druid in the group figured out that it was somekind of Druid itself!! It was ‘trapped’ within the lob cabin, but it was not evil so they left it alone in the hopes of one day freeing it. They rushed back to Three Oaks and sent carrier pigeons to the Rangers of the Gnarly Forest, warning them of the Orc Army and requesting help and then they themselves rushed back to the Bright Tower, who they had also warned. Reinforcements from Greyhawk have been rushed here the last couple of weeks, but they are still badly outnumbered.

Outside the walls of the Bright Tower, the Rangers have been harassing and shadowing the Orc Army. Also a group of Werebears have offered their help against the Army and are outside the walls waiting to strike. 

Meanwhile, the Orc Army has been marching through the Gnarly Forest, and linked up with a large group of evil human, dwarf and gnome mercenaries and raiding parties of Orcs from the south (whom have been equipped with heavy armor) and then marched on the Bright Tower. A druid could be following the Army or be allied with the Rangers and/or Wearbear. You could be part of one of the small mercenary/adventure bands hired by Greyhawk to reinforce the Keep and have not made it yet – or you and your group, the other new players, arrived after the army surrounds the Keep and are watching from outside, maybe having been contacted by the Rangers, etc…


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 10, 2005)

OK want to update the IC thread but not sure where Norbac, Verrick and Braggi are going?


----------



## Scotley (Aug 10, 2005)

Verrick voted for following the Ogres. Norbac? Braggi?


----------



## Thanee (Aug 10, 2005)

Being allied/having come together with the werebears sounds cool.

I'm still working on writing the background together, so I guess I'll fit that in then.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## maddmic (Aug 11, 2005)

Are you allowing the Arms and Equipment guide to purchase things from?


----------



## maddmic (Aug 11, 2005)

**Kimble has been moved to the RG**


----------



## Someone (Aug 11, 2005)

I said it before; the ogres are going with the main army, and I believe the original idea was to do something with the war machines, so I vote to go with them.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 11, 2005)

I'll get Braggi fixed up and posted in the new rogues gallery later today or tonight.

As for what course of action to follow, I'll defer to Someone and Scotley as they have been here all along.  Braggi will follow whatever course they decide on, which it appears means following ogres...


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 11, 2005)

maddmic said:
			
		

> Are you allowing the Arms and Equipment guide to purchase things from?




That is one of the only books I don't have... so I am a bit hesitant to allowing them… could you post what you are thinking about and what affects it has? If so, then I can be pretty open…


----------



## maddmic (Aug 11, 2005)

Sure, I'll post a couple of the things I was thinking about.  It's just a couple of minor magic items.....


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 11, 2005)

So... back to IC... we have one vote for Ogres/Main Army and one vote for Giants/Siege engines, and one none-vote 

Rock, Paper, Scissors?


----------



## Someone (Aug 11, 2005)

I won´t mind if you flip a coin.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 11, 2005)

Verrick's logic was that the Ogre powered seige equipment would be with the bulk of the army, so if it did penetrate the wall, it would be a bigger threat. The other gear is not with the main army and thus, it would take longer to capitalize on any break they might make. 

Verrick will be happy to stick with the original plan. Let's go after the siege forces. Getting too close to the main body of the army isn't wise anyway.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 13, 2005)

Okay, the newly updated Braggi has been posted to the new Rogues Gallery thread.  I corrected his ability scores.  There were no changes to the numbers, just corrections to the math to get to 32 point buy.  Also corrected skill points as it seemed that 21 points were spent on skills when only 18 should have been spent.  Other corrections were:

Dwarven Waraxe damage was raised from d8+8 to d10+6.  Dwarves are not considered small creatures, they are medium and therefore get medium weapon damage.  The +6 comes from +4 for strength and +2 for weapon specialization.

Attack bonus with Waraxe was raised from +8/+3 to +12/+7.  He has +6/+1 for level, +4/+4 for strength, +1/+1 for weapon focus and +1/+1 for masterwork.

Initiative bonus was lowered from +7 to +6 (+2 for dexterity and +4 for improved initiative).

Reflex save was lowered from +5 to +4 (+2 for class, +2 for dexterity).

Ride skill dexterity bonus was lowered from +3 to +2.

That covers it.  He is posted and I'll begin posting in the IC thread if that is okay with you, Karl.  Sorry it took so long to get this done but the last few days were busy.

Toric


----------



## Thanee (Aug 14, 2005)

As for deities... the ones from the PHB are all common Greyhawk deities... so you could just pick Moradin, for example.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 14, 2005)

Yeah, actually I am familiar with the Greyhawk deities.  The comment about not being familiar with Greyhawk deities on the sheet is a leftover from when Braggi was Slippshade's character.

Thanks for the help though!


----------



## Thanee (Aug 14, 2005)

Ah, heh. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## maddmic (Aug 14, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> That is one of the only books I don't have... so I am a bit hesitant to allowing them… could you post what you are thinking about and what affects it has? If so, then I can be pretty open…





The one thing I was looking at in the Arms and Equipment guide was the Halfling's Exit.  Description to follow:

These +2 sling bullets provide a ready cover for those needing a quick escape and are often carried by rogues in case such situations arise.  These grey sling bullets seem filled with swirls of thick, black fog, and their surface roils with constant motion.  On a successful hit, the bullet releases a billowing cloud of fog that fills a 30-foot radius with a _fog cloud_ (as the speel from a 6th level caster).  The fog lasts for 1 hour, although it can be dispersed by strong wind.  The cloud blocks all sight, including dark vision, beyond 5 feet.  A creature within 5 feet has one-half concealment (20% miss-chance).  Creatures farther away have total concealment (50% miss-chance and the attacker can't use his sight to locate the target).  Each _halfling's exit_ creates fog only once; bullets recovered in tact are thereafter _+2 sling bullets_.  

_Market price:_  247gp each


----------



## Thanee (Aug 14, 2005)

Alright, I have Fiona's background written up now and posted in the Rogue's Gallery.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rainbow Trenchcoat (Aug 14, 2005)

Well folks, RL is going to start getting the way in a week, so I'll have to bow out, as I would not be able to post regularly enough for quite some time. Thanks for giving me the option, however!


----------



## maddmic (Aug 15, 2005)

Karl, please take a look at Kimble and let me know if you think everything looks good.  I'll move him to the RG tonight once you've had a chance to look him over.  Also, if you approve the one item that I posted (Halflings Exit), then I'll take one of those and reduce his funds appropriately.  If not, then I understand.

THANKS!


----------



## Thanee (Aug 15, 2005)

Hey maddmic, one little thing... your throwing axe would only get 1/2 Str bonus as an off-hand weapon, which would be +0.

Oh, and you forgot to add masterwork thieves' tools to the equipment... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 15, 2005)

maddmic - he looks good and so does the Halfling's Exit so approved, and as Thane pointed out about off-handed weapons.

Rainbow Trenchcoat - sorry to hear that but totally understand. No harm no foal... and now maybe have room for 1 more person

Toric_Arthendain - looks good THANKS 

Thane - history looks good but only glanced at it, I will read it over better tonight and try posting for you and Kimble (might start you two off together)


----------



## Thanee (Aug 15, 2005)

Sure. Let me know, if anything needs clarification or correction.

Bye
Thaneeeee


----------



## maddmic (Aug 16, 2005)

Ok, changes have been made and I will move him to the RG as soon as I can.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 16, 2005)

You should add the +2 skill bonus from the tools under misc to Disable Device and Open Lock, so it doesn't get forgotten.

This goes for Scotley as well, BTW.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley (Aug 16, 2005)

Excellent idea, I've updated Verrick, thanks.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 16, 2005)

Thane and maddmic, I am going to assume a bit, that you have meet up on your way here to help against the Orcs... and I posted some over on the IC when you can reply. OH and Braggi is awake also right


----------



## RillianPA (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi Karl,

Am I right in thinking you have room for one more player?  If so, I would be interested in joining.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 17, 2005)

Sure thing... go ahead and let me know what kind of character you would like, and I think the character creation rules are around here somewhere. I will fit you in somehow BUT it might take a bit as the groups are a bit split up and have not even meet right now


----------



## RillianPA (Aug 17, 2005)

Great ty.

Okay, here is the basic idea:

Malachite Shalesen is the son of a miner, grandson of a smith, and child of miner and smith ancestors for generations.  His family has always revered Blerred, and Mal is no different.  While Mal learned the family craft from his grandfather, it was the more war-like aspects of Blerred that really fascinated him.  Especially he was entranced by the legend and stories of Blerred's great hammer.  When his parents were killed in one of the raids the recent turmoil spawned, he decided to turn from the life of a smith.  As he began his adventuring career, a faction of the church of Blerred, focusing on Blerred's duties as husband and protector of Beory, formed a military order, whose purpose is to counteract this turmoil and the damage it is doing to mining communities.  Mal became a lay member of this order, and has earned both himself and the order some fame from his heroic acts.

Mechanically Mal will be a Scout 2/ Fighter 2/ Barbarian 2, and will probably be straight Scout for the rest of his career.  Because of his fascination with Blerred's hammer, Mal's ultimate goal is to earn/find his own Hammer of Thunderbolts (not that I expect him to get one).  For this reason, his weapon of choice is a Large Warhammer (used 2handed only).  Assuming that you are using the penalties using large weapons, I was wondering if you would allow a feat to counteract those penalties.

If this basically sounds ok, I will write up and post Mal tonight.  Let me know which mining community would be easiest for him to be from, and I will try to incorporate some of your backstory into his "heroic" history.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 17, 2005)

Hmm sounds interesting... I look forward to seeing him


----------



## RillianPA (Aug 17, 2005)

Great, glad you like the idea.

Are you enforcing the penalty for a medium character using Large weapons rule?  If so can I take a feat to offset the penalty? (Since the Hammer of Thunderbolts is described as a "Large Warhammer", that's what Mal needs to use, and I would like to overcome the penalty, if possible).


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 17, 2005)

Yes enforcing large size weapons pen and yes you can take Monkey Grip (Comp Warrior) to off-set part of it


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 17, 2005)

Of course that means the Hammer do Large size damage... just thought I would add that


----------



## RillianPA (Aug 17, 2005)

Well, Monkey Grip doesnt help.  I only want to use the weapon two-handed, and Monkey grip doesnt help with that at all.

I want to use a large warhammer as a two-handed weapon only, but take a feat to reduce the penalty (-2).


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 17, 2005)

RillianPA said:
			
		

> Well, Monkey Grip doesnt help.  I only want to use the weapon two-handed, and Monkey grip doesnt help with that at all.
> 
> I want to use a large warhammer as a two-handed weapon only, but take a feat to reduce the penalty (-2).




Do you mean you want to use a Large 1-handed Warhammer 2-handed? If so I can buy that as not giving you a pen.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 17, 2005)

Uhm... a medium 1h warhammer does 1d8 damage, thus a large 1h warhammer does 2d6 damage.

So, by spending a feat he would be able to use a weapon, which he could use anyways (just with a different name, i.e. medium 2h greathammer)? 

OTOH, a large 2h greathammer (just invented the name, altho I know there is a weapon called greathammer somewhere, but this is just the hammer-version of the greatsword!) would do 3d6 damage, so the feat would then effectively add +1d6 damage, which is almost twice as good as Weapon Specialization.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## RillianPA (Aug 17, 2005)

Honestly, I just want to use the weapon type of the Hammer of Thunderbolts DMG pg 279, which reads "This +3 Large Returning Warhammer...".  I would assume that this type of weapon (not the artifact) does 2d6 damage.  If that is no penalty...or however you rule is great


----------



## RillianPA (Aug 17, 2005)

In the Character Creation rules you say


> If you can craft/create/brew/scribe, you can take the discount of 40% off the item you can make (just a little bit of a balance as it will NOT be costing you any XP, so it will cost 60% whatever is listed in the DMG)



Does this apply to non-magical crafting?  My character has max ranks in weapon craft, can this apply to a 40% discount on (non-magical) weapons?


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 17, 2005)

Well you can call it "large" if you want to  

But yea as Thane said a Large 1h warhammer would do 2d6 damage... I would probably double the base cost of a WH also... no extra pen. to use it two-handed though.


----------



## RillianPA (Aug 18, 2005)

Okay, Malachite is about done.  I have assumed that I can take the 40% discount.  The following is my attempt to explain why Mal would be in the area.  Let me know if these things are ok, and I will post Mal in the Rogues Gallery for your approval, corrections, etc.

"Recently, Malachite heard rumors of orc activity in the Gnarly Forest, and went there to investigate.  He arrived in the village of Three Oaks, just in time to hear that a well known party of adventurers had discovered an Orc army and rushed off to Bright Tower to put together a defense.  Thinking that they could use every hand they can get, Mal has rushed to their aid.  As he approached the tower, he found it surrounded by the Orc army.  Unable to enter, he has scouted the perimeter, looking for Gnarley Forest Rangers or others planning to harass the army."

The idea being that he would run into the werebear party.


----------



## Someone (Aug 18, 2005)

RillianPA said:
			
		

> Honestly, I just want to use the weapon type of the Hammer of Thunderbolts DMG pg 279, which reads "This +3 Large Returning Warhammer...".  I would assume that this type of weapon (not the artifact) does 2d6 damage.  If that is no penalty...or however you rule is great




Let´s put it ths way: you just want to wield a very big hammer. Mechanically, that could be done in many ways: you could use a Large warhammer (with a -2 penalty to hit rolls), a two handed hammer (an inexistent weapon, but easily house ruled) or even a maul. The maul appears in Complete Warrior and is the equivalent of a bastard sword or dwarven waraxe, but in hammer form. All of these are hammers, and all are big. You have options.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 18, 2005)

Yep, I think how it's done now is best, and technically a two-handed warhammer is really about the same as large warhammer, just not as awkward in handling and better balanced for a medium-sized wielder. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## RillianPA (Aug 19, 2005)

Hey Karl,

If its not too late, I'm considering switching a feat or something, Mal's Will save is a little too low.  If I'm gonna do it, it will be by tonight.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 19, 2005)

Hey no problem RillianPA... sorry I did not reply yesterday... TOTALLY swamped at work and home computer is not working good 

Anyway, I have not had a chance to look at your character yet so change away 

For the rest, post in IC is a coming ... sorry again


----------



## RillianPA (Aug 19, 2005)

NP Karl, cool.  What did you think of my idea for introducing Mal to the party?  Oh, and sorry about your comp 

By the way, does anyone know of any good feats for improving Will saves (besides Iron Will, with this characters saves...I might need 2 feats)?


----------



## Scotley (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't know about other basic feats, there are some regional feats in forgotten realms that might help, but I'm not sure they would be allowed. I think there is a trait in Unearthed Arcana that would give your will save a boost at the expense of another save if you are really desperate. A magic item such as a cloak of resistance that boosts all saves might be an option as well.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't really know any besides some FR Regional Feats, which are probably not allowed. 

_Cloak of resistance_ is certainly your best bet. A +1 one costs only 1k. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 19, 2005)

Ah, I actually know a feat, that could help you there... Extra Rage. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## RillianPA (Aug 19, 2005)

Thats not a bad idea Thanee, Instantaneous Rage looks good too (might pick those up later).  I was hoping there was a feat that did something like substitute Dex bonus for Wis bonus...but I dont see that.  Oh well think I will take Iron Will, and buy myself a cloak asap.


----------



## RillianPA (Aug 19, 2005)

Ok Karl, Mal should be done (Unless someone comes up with a better Will save feat for him).  Let me know if you see any mistakes or would like anything changed.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 20, 2005)

RillianPA said:
			
		

> I was hoping there was a feat that did something like substitute Dex bonus for Wis bonus...




For Will saves!? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Someone (Aug 20, 2005)

You´ll have to wait 15 levels (at least). It´s an epic feat.


----------



## RillianPA (Aug 20, 2005)

Nah, the epic feat replaces Will save with Reflex save (not just switching the stat).  Complete Adventurer has a feat, Force of Personality, that replaces Wis bonus with Cha bonus for Will saves...great for Sorcerers and Bards!!  It also has the feat Insightful Reflexes, which switches Int for Dex for Reflex saves.  They are producing the feats, just havent done the one Mal needs


----------



## maddmic (Aug 24, 2005)

Just to throw my hat into the arena, there is a weapon in the Arms and Equipment guide that might fit the description......   I can't remember the stats off the top of my head, but it's a maul.  2 handed wooden sledge basically.


----------



## maddmic (Aug 25, 2005)

All,

Just a quick note to let you all know that my wife is expecting and I could verywell be a dad SOON. So, in the case that I miss some posts, please bear with me as I might be in the hospital with our new addition.

Thanks!


----------



## Thanee (Aug 25, 2005)

Best of luck to your wife and you, that everything goes well! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## RillianPA (Aug 26, 2005)

Hey Karl, have you had a chance to review my char?  How about my idea for how he joins in?


----------



## Someone (Aug 26, 2005)

Karl has computer problems, and the game is delayed.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 26, 2005)

I am sort of back today AS I am at work and it is a bit slow today... BUT this means that I am not sure if I will update at all this weekend... until I purchase the new computer.

RillianPA I looked over your character and he looks fine... now how to intro him, well the EASIST way is to say you are with the Werebear's camp. You were probably intro by the Rangers to them as they knew of the other two players whom had joined that group.


----------



## RillianPA (Aug 26, 2005)

Thats great Karl, thanks!

I'll just wait for your introduction 

Good luck with your computer(s).


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 30, 2005)

RillianPA said:
			
		

> Thats great Karl, thanks!
> 
> I'll just wait for your introduction
> 
> Good luck with your computer(s).




Why don't we assume that you are at the Werebear camp already... Rulf is making plans with the other two... I want to get where you are at; ready to attack as it were before moving to much farther forward... that way the "attacks" will start about the same time, etc.

NOTE sorry I have not posted sense last week, stupid home computer  and we did NOT pick one up this weekend, cause the wife did not like anything we saw. SOOOO we will be going shopping this Labor Day weekend, looking around and seeing what we can find. Work has been pretty busy but I am getting some free time here and there over the next couple of days


----------



## RillianPA (Aug 30, 2005)

Ok Karl, did my best to introduce Mal.  Hope it wasnt too awkward 

NP, hope your computer stuff gets squared away soon...I know I hate being without!


----------

